# Ridiculous barking and growling at specific dogs.



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Louis is friendly with almost everyone...children, adults, other dogs...except these 2 dogs in our neighborhood, a shiba inu named Luke and a greyhound named Dobby. When he does bark at people, it's usually out of excitement or a play bark, and it lasts a short duration.

Every time Luke or Dobby is walking outside, Louis will drop anything he's doing and run (sometimes down 2 flights of stairs) to the window and start aggressively barking or growling at them...like, attacking the window. He even wakes up in the middle of the night to do this. 

I've been trying a couple different commands to deter this behavior...sometimes when he's starting to get worked up and runs downstairs, I either call him to come to me or tell him to leave it. Then I either treat him right away or make him sit/stay and focus on me until 'the threat' has passed. But also, over 50% of the time, he's so fixated that he doesn't even hear me giving him the commands and I can't pull him away from the window. 

My husband is skepitcal about positive reinforcement on this one. I did mention this problem awhile back, but never made a thread dedicated to it. Am I doing the right thing? Should I keep doing what I am doing, or is there another method I can try? I'm not sure he's making an improvement...he does 'leave it' and come to me sometimes, but like I said, other times I can't even get him away from the window. It's frustrating...Louis is actually pretty timid around bigger dogs. I'm sure if I let him off leash with Luke and Dobby somewhere, just the act of them sniffing will send him off with his ears pinned and tail tucked between his legs :doh:


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Well I'm not convinced this situation is getting any better. I met with Luke's owner and tried to let the dogs get acquainted, but Louis just kept barking in his face so I took him inside. I also met with Dobby's owner since the dogs have never formally been introduced. Louis went crazy and I was actually a little worried he was going to attack. I had to pick him up and take him inside. But then he just gets super fixated and growls and barks in the window. 

At night if either of those dogs are getting walked after we go to bed, Louis will paw at our bedroom door...whine and growl to be let out, so he can run downstairs and proceed to terrorize at the window. Obviously I don't want to reward him by giving in to him and opening the door. Does anyone have any advice or training books to recommend? I really want to nip this in the bud...if we really are going to get another dog in the next year, I have to correct this behavior.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I don't know how I overlooked your original post! ACK! 

Ok, first off, adding more "aggression" in the form of a punishment will only make the situation worse. And it wont fix the problem at all, because it doesn't teach Louis what to do instead of attacking the window. 

Are the dogs being walked in front of your house on a regular basis? Meaning is it at a very predictable time? 

If so, I would use that to your advantage and be prepared. Because preventing him from attacking the window is the first step. This sounds like a well ingrained habit from the sounds of it which means that it'll be hard to fix. If you don't already have a kennel or crate I would highly recommend getting one. That way when the time comes that those dogs are being walked by, you can kennel him FAR away from the window and work on focus games there. You don't want to start out doing focus games close to the window because that is too much of a distraction to Louis. He's convinced that whatever is outside is far more important than you and your treats. 

If the dogs are not on a regular walk schedule, prevent him from even getting to the window. This may mean blocking off that room completely, or using an X pen to barricade the area around the window. Its hard to know what kind of space you have for this one, too bad you're so far away or I'd do an in house consult! You would still need to be on your toes about looking out for when these dogs are being walked. 

Possibly make that walk time the ONLY time he gets fed. So after a while he has no choice but to focus on his food rather than the dogs outside. It might take a few days of "tough love" to get him there, but over time I think it would work. 

Is there a chance you can call these neighbors and see what kind of schedule they have? OR if they could call/text you before walking their dogs for a heads up so you can be prepared?

Good luck and let me know if this is helpful!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

When i first got Rebel, he was hyperreactive to everything - when a dog walked by outside, he would go so berserk I would have rugs thrown up on the walls, furniture knocked over, and he would be frothing at the mouth and literally vibrating he would be so upset.

I took the easy and lazy way out - I closed the curtains. 

Have you tried walking with the other dogs? I have found that can cure alot of ills. Don't let them interact, just walk with each other.


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

> Ok, first off, adding more "aggression" in the form of a punishment will only make the situation worse. And it wont fix the problem at all, because it doesn't teach Louis what to do instead of attacking the window.


Yes, definitely! I'm finding ways to take a positive approach, either through rewarding good behavior or distraction until the 'threat' is over. I've tried picking him up and holding him firmly, while telling him to 'leave it' and talking to him in a soothing voice to calm him. His heart is always pounding and he is breathing super fast. It makes him stop barking, but I don't think it's the right approach.



> Are the dogs being walked in front of your house on a regular basis? Meaning is it at a very predictable time?
> 
> If so, I would use that to your advantage and be prepared. Because preventing him from attacking the window is the first step. This sounds like a well ingrained habit from the sounds of it which means that it'll be hard to fix. If you don't already have a kennel or crate I would highly recommend getting one. That way when the time comes that those dogs are being walked by, you can kennel him FAR away from the window and work on focus games there. You don't want to start out doing focus games close to the window because that is too much of a distraction to Louis. He's convinced that whatever is outside is far more important than you and your treats.


That sounds like a good idea...the times are _generally_ pretty predictable. We have a crate, I hadn't though of that :smile: He gets so distracted to the point where I could have a super high reward (treat like peanut butter) right in front of his face and he won't even notice it. If I can get him upstairs into the kitchen, I can usually keep him there with treats and training, but it's the 'getting him up to the kitchen' part that's the hardest. I do have a baby gate, so I will give it a try! 



> If the dogs are not on a regular walk schedule, prevent him from even getting to the window. This may mean blocking off that room completely, or using an X pen to barricade the area around the window. Its hard to know what kind of space you have for this one, too bad you're so far away or I'd do an in house consult! You would still need to be on your toes about looking out for when these dogs are being walked.


Aw shucks, an in-home consult would have been awesome :tongue: Basically we live in a townhouse, so we have windows in the front and back. The basement window that faces the front sidewalk is the one where he does his evil lurking, so from now on I will block that off. On the first floor, the living room window also faces the front. Usually he is perched there, sees the dogs, goes crazy, and runs down to the basement. Sometimes, he will go to the kitchen window (facing the back, also on the first floor), but he is easier to control there because he can't really see out of it...so I will try my best to keep him to that area. 

Our bedroom window also faces the front, but sometimes Dobby doesn't get walked until midnight when Louis is asleep. That's when he will wake up and pace around while growling and whining. He will usually do this again around 5:30-6 AM. Is keeping him confined in the room enough? He still gets very distraught and agitated, because he can't get to his beloved window.



> Possibly make that walk time the ONLY time he gets fed. So after a while he has no choice but to focus on his food rather than the dogs outside. It might take a few days of "tough love" to get him there, but over time I think it would work.


Hmm...this sounds good too. I will try it! Although Dobby does get walked more than once a day...I believe it will work. I know this issue can be corrected, I just felt like I was doing it all wrong. Thanks Natalie! I will get back to you :smile:


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

xellil said:


> When i first got Rebel, he was hyperreactive to everything - when a dog walked by outside, he would go so berserk I would have rugs thrown up on the walls, furniture knocked over, and he would be frothing at the mouth and literally vibrating he would be so upset.
> 
> I took the easy and lazy way out - I closed the curtains.
> 
> Have you tried walking with the other dogs? I have found that can cure alot of ills. Don't let them interact, just walk with each other.


Sheesh...I put curtains up for this precise reason. This dog of mine knows how to part them. He can sense them through closed blinds. He's...out to get them!! 

Walking with them sounds like a plan...I will see what I can do, thanks!!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Well, the soothing/coddling could be reinforcing his reaction. Attention from you = reward to him. So I wouldn't continue doing this even if he is upset and worked up. And since it doesn't seem to help anyways, so its not really working. 

Taking more control over his environment is the first step...don't let him act like a crazy man by NOT allowing him in the areas he does it in. It sounds like a behavior chain, and breaking that chain (not allowing him access to a particular spot) will cause him stress, but thats really the only way to combat this. 

Let me know how it goes!


----------

